# Solved: Making a PDF File Larger So it Prints That Way



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi All,

I need help with printing a PDF file. I want to know how to make the text larger so that I can actually read it when it prints. When I go to Print Preview, it is shrunk down to about 35% capacity and I cannot read anything on the page after it prints out. The Zoom percentage at the bottom of the screen (in Print Mode) does nothing when I move the slider. What am I doing wrong? I am using the Adobe Reader 8.1 OS. is Windows XP SP-3. It's only a one page document. I just want to know the easiest solution to enlarge this text so that it comes out on hard copy larger than it is now. I also need the whole document this way. The page positioning doesn't increase the zoom size of the whole document in Print Preview. I want that 35% if you can see the slider to be at least 75%. (Don't want to just copy selected text.) Thanks in advance. 

Jack


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I do NOT think you can change the Printed size, unless you have a 11x17 printer, then you may be able to.

You could Also try and export it to Word or copy and paste to Word and then change the text size and print it out that way.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you saying that at 35% it does not fill out the print preview page and that if you could change the zoom ratio you think it would be fine if it printed out on one page or is it already filling out the page at 35% actual size? If its the latter then I think you're going to have to copy it as best you can to an editting program and change it there. If the former, possibly look for a print document only setting and not document and annotations setting. If its just set to document it might allow you to zoom to full page or look for some other setting that might be restricting zoom.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

DaveA said:


> I do NOT think you can change the Printed size, unless you have a 11x17 printer, then you may be able to.
> 
> You could Also try and export it to Word or copy and paste to Word and then change the text size and print it out that way.


That's what I did in Word 2003. (It was NOT easy.) I had to preselect each part of the text that I wanted to copy with Adobe Reader's hand tool and than paste the text of the what was originally in Reader's format into Word. Word wanted to do its own formating and I had to work with inserting, removing, and modifying Word's Page Breaks to compensate with all the special formatting transitions. I also have WordPerfect 12, I wonder of that formatting would have been easier in this instance? I prefer WordPerfect over Word in most cases. Word treated the graphics embedded in the PDF file as OLE, which Word users know is customary. I FINALLY got the modified PDF file into Word and have it saved. The format appearance looked best in Print Layout view, but I had to pause on any rapid scrolling to get the graphics to show up.

Thanks for the help. I will leave this thread open if anyone has had similar experiences or solutions for something like this. Thankfully, I have backed up this project to an external data source so I won't have to do it again!

Jack


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

You should see a 'Page Scaling' box when you choose to print a document., Click on the Down Arrow and choose 'Fit to printable area'.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Plantsman said:


> You should see a 'Page Scaling' box when you choose to print a document., Click on the Down Arrow and choose 'Fit to printable area'.


I did that. But it doesn't make the text bigger. What I am really looking for is a Text Enlarger in Adobe Reader that you can activate so that when it is big on the screen, it carries over to big on the paper. "Fit to Printable Area" just scales the text proportionately so that everything fits in the area printed. The Zoom Arrow in Adobe's Print screen can not be changed or moved. It's just a graphic version of what the printed page will look like. It's like a Print Preview, but you can only change a couple of things and none involve enlarging text. And users shouldn't have to buy the full version of Adobe Acrobat to be able to do this, ( if text enlarging is available for their Print Preview Screen.)

Jack


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Moist PDF files are "Images" so there is NOT text as you would have in a Word document. The Viewing of the PDF file will change the zoom scale of the page image but NOT the size of the text in the image.

What you are wanting can NOT be done. The author has set up the "PDF" file to printed on a prescribed size of paper ans the images are set for that size. That said You can reduce the size and have multi pages per sheet of paper, BUT, NOT Multi pieces of paper per image.

As I stated above, if you have a WIDE carriage printer, the you can "Print to Fit" a larger piece of paper.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Thank you.


----------

